# home made sauces



## furi_chef (Oct 18, 2006)

im looking for some really sexy ideas to makes some sauces that i can not only use in the kitchen but also bottle and sell. iv already made a few tomato relishes, a plum sauce and a mango and lime salsa. i need some really trippy ideas, go nuts


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Selling your sauces? That's genius! I should try that. This isn't really crazy, but it's probably one of my favorite cheese sauces. I get pepper jack, cheddar, mozzarella, and melt it with some milk and butter, olive oil, garlic, grated red onion, and toss it with salt, ground black pepper, and dried oregano. It also has little bits of sausage in it too, but that's totally optional.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

FuriChef, if you're going to bottle them and sell them for profit I think your best path would be to develop some original sauces (even if inspired by others' recipes) and have a go at it. Otherwise, if I post one, I'll expect (and deserve) a piece of your profits.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't know where you live but here in SF the Dept of Public Health has a real problem with food for sale from anything but an inspected and approved facility.

Jock


----------



## home_cook (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello to every one in this community. I am a new member. I've read posts at this forum and decided to join the community of remarkable people.

I have recipe of carrot sauce. My be you will like it like me...
_3 tablespoons olive oil_
_1 teaspoon dry oregano_
_1/4 cup vermouth wine_
_1 clove garlic crushed_
_1 cup freshly squeezed carrot juice_
_thyme_
_1 tablespoon butter_
_salt and pepper_
Fry garlic in olive oil. Add dry oregano and wine and cook till minimized to half. Add carrot juice and cook till minimized to half. Remove from heat. Add herbs and butter and season.


----------

